# Faema Faemina portafilter



## bindi79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello

I bought a Faema Feamina coffeemachine, the firs model with red label

I need a complet portafilter with filter.

Somebody, could you help me please?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I can vouch for this source, but with the new tax situation it may now cost more than 4 weeks ago. @bindi79

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Faidate/diy-faema.htm


----------



## bindi79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you for the link. I contacted Franchesco, but the complete portafilter is not available.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I went for a naked portafilter for that very reason, they seem very rare.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

If you can find a naked pf, i read somewhere that it can be paired with the LP 51mm baskets


----------

